# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Mod-t speed?

## ImaginationProgress

Just wondering.  How fast will the mod-t print when compared to other 3D printers?

----------


## NewMatter

Maximum or recommended print speed specs haven't been released yet, but the MOD-t will be pretty zippy.  Here is a video of an earlier New Matter prototype printing a Samsung Galaxy smartphone case at 100mm/sec (0.2mm layer height).  The production printers should be similarly speedy, but considerably quieter.

----------

